# Wedding photos!



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I just got married June 8th of this year! w00t!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww, both of your pictures are so beautiful! And I love the horse drawn carriage!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks gotxhorses!  And smalltowngirl, your dress is beautiful, I LOVE the train on it!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

you guys are gorgeous!! I am now going to have a horse draw carriage when I get married  hehe

how did that work by the way? were you super close to the reception site?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> you guys are gorgeous!! I am now going to have a horse draw carriage when I get married  hehe
> 
> how did that work by the way? were you super close to the reception site?


Thanks!  Yes, actually our church was only a block away from the reception site, so we just took the horse-drawn carriage over! It was a September wedding, and thankfully the weather cooperated that day! It was SO much fun, my best friend also had a horse-drawn carriage but they ended up getting married outside at the property where they kept the horses and carriages. Mine was trucked in (horse & carriage and all!) 45 minutes away from the stable to be at the wedding. And the horse was SO sweet, you could tell he was used to things like traffic!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's another pic you'd enjoy free_sprtd, of the carriage going through the streets in town on the way to the reception:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh gosh ***drools*** thanks for the fabulous idea  hehhe


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those black and white photos are truly stunning. Having a horse is for sure a must! I could not do without!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

those are cool pic's!!!, mike and i thought it would be too tackey having a big wedding so we got married at the court house and had a bbq at his sisters farm.....can't find any pic's of it


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I LOVE that picture of the carriage on the streets. It is absolutely amazing. It reminds me of how things would have been way back when.


----------



## clover (Aug 7, 2008)

We had a carriage too. Here are a few pics. Hope this works. It is my first time trying this on here. The horses name was Queen Elizabeth. In the one of me with Elizabeth, I needed to watch my flowers. She almost got a bite of them.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Everyone has such beautiful pictures!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are some of mine. I have a ton more but these were the only ones I have on my computer at work.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i love wedding pictures with horses...im gettin married next september and i know my horses will be a big part of it!!! i want one of me running across one of our hay fields bareback on my stallion. and one of me on my fav paint mare donig the same. and some o fme and the babies in my dres....im so excited!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

If I ever get married I want my horses to be a part of it as well... i would love to have my horses be pulling the cart, but I have my work cut out to get April driving.

The pictures everyone has on here are great!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is my fave picture from my wedding, it took place at our ranch, but we didn't get the horses in any shots  My MIL made a huge fit about it being *******!! ARHG!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay Here is a couple more! I could not resist!!





















My Hubby is the one in the middle!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww!!  I see all the love, LOL! Everyone's wedding pictures are so pretty...it's like fairytale city in here! :lol: Great pictures! You all look fab, love all the dresses!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Such beautiful photos everyone!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful photos everyone! 

We ddint' have our horses in the wedding, but we also did the carriage  Let me see if I have any online since I don't have the photos on my laptop.. Ok, I do have some... so these will have to do! I think these were taken by my sister in law or my friend's husband or something... they're not the professional ones, but most were taken at the same time. That's why we're not looking at the camera 


























































Next month is our 3 year anniversary


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww Beautiful Chey!!!

You have that nice of weather there in January??:shock::shock:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Yup! 70's


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwww chey your wedding looked beautiful!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love the last photo, that is so neat! All those cowboys!


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful pictures everyone!!
I know when I get married I will have my horse (if possible) or a horse drawn carriage


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

We didn't have our horse but here are some pics:









Kissy kissy...


















Maid of Honor, our grilllllzzz


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Great pix gals! We rode in a limo to the horse drawn carriage and then left the wedding in a a primered gray pick-up truck. I'll have to scan pix. Here's one....

We'll be married 10 years in May...


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

With my husband being Military we had a small, quick wedding at my moms house.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ah it's so fun to see everyones pics!


----------

